# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil Kürtlere yasadışı

## iputisamo

İsrail Kürtlere yasadışı yardım yapıyor ........Yeniçağ

İsrailğde kabineye bağlı bir komisyonun yürüttüğü soruşturma ,bu ülkedeki işadamlarıyla güvenlik uzmanlarının Kuzey Irakğa illegal yollarla destek sağladığını ortaya çıkardı. 

İsrail`de kabineye bağlı bir komisyonun yürüttüğü soruşturma, Kuzey Irak`a illegal yollarla milyonlarca dolar para ile lojistik destek sağlandığını ortaya çıkardı. 

Savunma Bakanlığı`nın, Kuzey Irak`taki Kürt bölgesinde faaliyet gösteren işadamları ile güvenlik uzmanlarının mercek altına alındığı soruşturması sonunda, bu bölgeye milyonlarca dolar para ile askeri yardımın yapıldığı belirtiliyor. Bu yardımların hangi amaçla aktarıldığı ise bildirilmiyor. 

İsrail`den Kuzey Irak`a yıllardır illegal yollarla transfer edilen para ve askeri yardımın, İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı`nın bu ülkede faaliyet gösteren işadamları üzerinde yürüttüğü soruşturma sonunda ortaya çıktı. İsrail`de günlük yayın yapan Yediot Ahronot adlı yerel bir gazetenin internet sitesinde yer alan habere göre, yıllardır Kuzey Irak`taki Kürt bölgelere illegal yollarla askeri yardımlar yapılıyor. İsrail`de kabineye bağlı bir komisyonun konuyla ilgili yürüttüğü soruşturmayı okuyucularına aktaran gazete, pek çok işadamı ile güvenlik uzmanın bölgedeki faaliyetlerinin izlendiğini ve yasadışı işlemlerin ortaya çıkarıldığını yazdı. 

Gazeteye göre, İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı`nın izni olmadan Kuzey Irak`taki Kürt yönetimine istihbarat bilgisi ile ateşli silah parçaları gibi askeri malzemelerin satıldığı ortaya çıktı. Milyonlarca dolar para ve askeri teçhizat transferinin tespit edildiği soruşturmanın tamamlandığı ve İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı`na ait malzeme sevkıyatının, Kuda adlı bir şirket üzerinden gerçekleştirildiği öne sürülüyor. 

İsrail Ordusu`ndan emekli olan çok sayıda rütbeli ile daha önce de farklı kimliklerle bu bölgede faaliyet göstermiş İsrailli eski askerlerin bu faaliyetlerinin açığa çıkması üzerine, "Kürtler`e terörle mücadele konusunda eğitim veriyoruz" şeklinde gerekçe gösterildiği bildiriliyor. Ayrıca, İsrail`de emekli olan eski askerlerin Kuzey Irak`taki faaliyetlerini "Z Bölgesi" diye adlandırılan gizli bir bölgede sürdürdükleri ifade ediliyor. Diğer yandan Kürt yetkililerle İsrailli emekli askerler arasında ilk teması sağlayan kişinin, İsrail gizli servisi MOSSAD`ın eski başkanı ve İsrail İşçi Partisi Milletvekili Dany Yaton olduğu öne sürülüyor.

----------

